# Cardboard backgrounds



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone used cardboard to build their props or parts of their haunt? I found a great website that shows how to build scenery from corrugated cardboard. http://cortecscenery.com/

If you're using it in the house, garage or carport it's a super cheap, easy way to build your sets. I'm thinking about using corrugated to create a background for my pirate pub. Pictures to follow... (as long as I remember to take them )


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I used cardboard to make the walls of 4 haunted houses I ran when i was younger. Also use it sometimes for decorating.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

My first haunt had a great torn up piece of cardboard made into a castle wall. It looked pretty good. The nice thing about cardboard is you can throw it away if it gets ruined and not be out much more than the cost of a few cans of spray paint. The bad part is, if you really like it, you can be pretty sure it won't last long. Although mine actually survived a move from VA to FL and 2 yrs of being rained on the week before Halloween.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

autumnghost said:


> Has anyone used cardboard to build their props or parts of their haunt? I found a great website that shows how to build scenery from corrugated cardboard. http://cortecscenery.com/
> 
> If you're using it in the house, garage or carport it's a super cheap, easy way to build your sets. I'm thinking about using corrugated to create a background for my pirate pub. Pictures to follow... (as long as I remember to take them )


Did you ever get your pub built? Did you take pictures? I would love to see how it turned out.


----------

